# Do female dogs have orgasms?



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Who cares!


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

You should turn your computer off when you drink.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol, got me there


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought that was funny as ****. Do it again, do it again !!!!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

That was just borrowed and slightly altered from the old original joke- "Why do women fake orgasms?" Same answer.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

You guys have a hard time keeping a woman dont you??[-X

It is supposed to go like this....
"if it takes the guy 30 seconds to have an orgasm, how long does it take the woman?..........WHO CARES!!"


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol,


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

OMG!!!! Funny as hell..... 

Doug agrees with y'all....(ugh)


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> OMG!!!! Funny as hell.....
> 
> Doug agrees with y'all....(ugh)


And right in front of you?? Stud.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

When I was a bar back as a kid, the lead bartender was the guy that all the women went nuts over. One night, the guys were talking about the "G" spot and asked him if he had any idea where it was.

His answer ??

WHO CARES ! ! ! !

To this day, that shit cracks me up.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Funny, but I think it's run it's course.
For the record I'm with Suttle on this one. 
In about 5-6 wks I'll have 43 yrs with my lady. :grin: :grin: :grin: :razz:


----------

